

Internet explorer to die in September 2011 - jpjoyal
http://leastusedfeature.wordpress.com/2011/02/09/internet-explorer-to-die-in-september-2011/

======
Pyrodogg
The title is just missing version numbers. IE8 at the top of the chart. They
are simply predicting the death of IE6 to be September, with IE7's death being
March 2012.

